# Flowers anyone?



## c5rulz (Jul 3, 2014)

My wife grows a bunch of flowers in containers around the house. I thought they look pretty good so I took some pictures.


----------



## c5rulz (Jul 3, 2014)

Fairy gardens:











More,





















Gotta have dogs too.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 3, 2014)

Very nice and I like the Germans


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 3, 2014)

Native Daylillies opened up on Saturday...hybrids are a few days late this year, usually it's by July 1st IIRC...bought saw one of them ready to pop tonight!


----------



## c5rulz (Jul 4, 2014)

Thornton said:


> Very nice and I like the Germans


 

The certainly have "attitudes".


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 5, 2014)

The hyrids finally started opening today:


----------



## c5rulz (Jul 6, 2014)

Great pics.


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 13, 2014)

I like the parking meters.


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 16, 2014)

here are a few i have been growing this year.



angelonia, likes sun and heat.keep watered and fert.


lantana.heat sun and water.


gomphrena,pink zazzle. something new this year and had to try.sun and part shade.keep moist.
the angelonia and lantana are super easy to grow.some of my best sellers in the greenhouse. the angelonia also comes in pink and white but the purple has done best for me.


----------



## Sagetown (Jul 16, 2014)

How about Sunflowers in the garden ?


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sunday:





Thursday:





I really need to scratch, "Learn how to dress a deer" off my bucket list.

Only have one deer hanging around -- a buck -- this year. Normally have a family of 6+/- does and fawns, but they and barn cats have been absent all summer...which probably is related to the coyote I saw along the wood line on Saturday morning.


----------

